# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ναυτικά ατυχήματα πλοίων της ποντοπόρου >  Βύθιση M/S Explorer

## Giorgos_D

Με το που το διάβασα στη Ναυτεμπορική http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...23/1443070.htm

νόμιζα πως ήταν το πρώην Olympic Explorer.... Αλλά ο αριθμός πληρώματος (γύρω στα 50 άτομα) με καθυσήχασε....

Οπότε ψάχνντας παραπάνω, στο BBC http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7108835.stm
είδα οτι το εν λόγω βαπόρι είναι αυτο:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/lindblad_explorer_1969.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα για το βαποράκι, κρίμα και για τον φόβο των επιβατων. Είναι το δεύτερο τύχημα σε διάστειμα λίγων μηνών

----------


## xara

Επειδή κατα λάθος ανοίχτηκε σαν νεο θεμα το ναυάγιο του Explorer, έβαλα τουλάχιστον αυτό το σχετικό βιντεάκι (Αφου δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα ακύρωσης)
http://www.in.gr/video/default.aspx?videoID=59799

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε (φίλη) xara θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου πω ότι υπάρχει ήδη θέμα στο forum για την βύθιση του EXPLORER.

http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=20818

Φιλικά....  :Smile:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απίστευτες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου από το BBC.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/7108835.stm

1.jpg

2.jpg3.jpg

4.jpg5.jpg

----------

